# I start DR on 13th May anyone round that same time??



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls, 

I start another FET on the 13th May and wondered if anyone is doing the same around the same time? It would be good to talk to people during this time!! xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Clark,


I think I start down reg on May 12 but I have to do 3DSIS on tues to make sure my uterus is free of polyps, etc before they confirm I am good to start. It would be great to compare the notes and support each other! 


Like you I have a huge family party on sat 18th.. I will be down regulation and shouldn't be drinking but I think I have a glass of wine to stop people asking questions   


I hope this FET will work for us. Do you prepare for it somehow? Last time I did acupuncture during FET and it worked. I may do it again this time..   


Olivia xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia32

Yes it will be so good to compare notes fingers crossed you get the go ahead, i was thinking there was no one going through it the same time there  

Yes I'm in the same boat going to have the glass of wine not much but just to be socailale and like youself not get asked questions!!! 

Well ive been eating all the right things, taking pregnacare, royal jelly and when I'm on the 2ww  (and hopefully if i get too) I'm going to eat Brazil nuts and a glass of pineapple a day! I was going to do acupuncture but haven't had the time yet, When did you start the acupuncture on your last cycle?xxxx

I'm so    this works as well. don't know how much more we can go through this!!xxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Clark,


I stared acupuncture during the preparation month, just before down reg. Planning to do the same this time, first session next week. 


Thanks very much for your advice! What does royal jelly do and where do you buy it from? 


I so    it works! 


Xxxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I start DR on 16th May, I am on the cycle buddies thread but having a 3yr old to run around after i'm finding it really difficult to keep up!
Would be great to have a little group going through the same stuff at the same time!
For this FET we are also doing a pregnyl shot before ET (new clinic procedure), are either of you doing this too?
Must admit i'm probably not going to give up the odd glass on vino until ET but then again I had such bad headaches while DR last time I might be forced to give it up


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Charlie,


I know what you mean.. My boys are 3y old too, it is non stop! How funny we are going for the same age difference.. Hopefully will be on maternity leave then they start school reception    


No, my Clinic doesn't do pregnyl injection but I am off there later today and will ask about it. I    that I don't have any abnormalities found today and that I can start down regulation on 13th. I remember the headaches    
How many frosties do you have left? I have 1 blast. 


Clark, how are you feeling? 


Lots of love xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi girls sorry not been on this for a while!!

Hi charlie how's u? No I haven't heard of my clinic using pregnyl shot before, ano the headaches are awful!!

Hi Olivia, how did you get on at the clinic, hope everything went well or you.  

Can't believe it's nearly time to start!! Olivia do you think it's too late for me to start acupunture?xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Clark,


All went well at the clinic and I am ready for down reg, yey! It is not too late to start acupuncture, I did my first session this week and it was great. The guy said that the most important is to do that just before and after the transfer, they have a special IVF protocol they follow. I didn't do it do with my first pregnancy and I miscarried. I used it with boys and it worked. I was going there for first 12weeks. Now I am a big believer but it costs a fortune   


So do you start down reg n Monday? I start primulat on Sunday, so excited! Are you taking any time off work after the transfer? I am not sure   


Olivia xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia - Great news all went well today, we have 4 day 3 frosties left, not holding out much hope for success but you never know    we never really thought about the age gap its just sort of ended up thinking it would be a good time for a sibling so keeping fingers crossed as this will be our one and only try.

I tried acupuncture on our fresh cycle but wasn't successful then didn't bother with the frozen cycle and we got our BFP, Im def a believer in what ever works for you   
Hope you both have been enjoying the gorgeous weather!!
xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia so pleased for you!    Well I've phoned the acupuncturist in my area and he is away on holiday until next week so I don't start until then, but he said that as long as I get four or five session it should enough so hopefully it works!!  I
Yea I start on Monday on busiline I'm excited too but I was in so much pain with it the last time with headaches so I'm not enjoying that part!!  
I'm going to take the first week off at the 2ww    I get to it!! 
Are you taking anytime off??xxx

Hey Charlie that's gd all went well with u too!!    

Well I'm in Scotland so weather rubbish here as usual   
Xxxxx


----------



## Lbbm (Jul 26, 2012)

I guys I'm doing natural FET on Thursday! Feels a bit strange this time around not having injections/ scans, keep thinking I'm missing something!! Trying hard to not get my hopes up.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Lbbm - Must be really weird not doing all the meds!! Can I ask why you decided to do natural? How many tx have you had before? Good luck for Thurs!!!!


----------



## Lbbm (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi charlie61. Thanks.
I've only had one fresh IVF back in jan but BFN. Unexplained infertility as all tests come back good. My clinic recommended natural since my hormone levels were sufficient. I'm not entirely sure if natural FET has good success rates but thought we'd give it a go. Been having accupuncture this time round to see if it will help.
I think I've to inject an ovitrelle after the egg transfer, by clinic are all very blaze about while I'm stressing to the max!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Lbbm, good luck for Thursday!    Do you have to have progesterone injections on natural FET? I will have them on medicated cycle but already dreading them    what is Ovitrelle? I guess some kind of progesterone? 


Clark, Charlie - when do you think your transfer will be? I think I will get really anxious about it soon.. I am on primulat now and start sniffing on Sunday.. 


Lots of love xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia, I'm really anxious and I'm only on day two!! Think this time I'm worse than the others!  
I called my clinic in they said about 5 weeks from when I start DRing, if everything goes smoothly   it does 
When do you think yours will be?
Xxxx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I had a DR implant fitted for a FET yesterday    I have 4 frosties left, 2 x day 5 morulas, 1 x day 6 morula and 1 x day 6 hatching blastocyst.   that one of them is sticky and is in for the long haul.  Hoping to have transfer on 20th June.  

xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi BathBelle

What is a DR Implant? never heard of that before??  xxx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Clark, The drug is Zoladex. They inject the implant into your belly and it slowly releases the drugs. No need to sniff or stab everyday


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aw ok! Do you get much side effects from that? I got horrible side effects from sniffing the last time!   its not that bad this time xxx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

I had quite a few bad headaches last time I had zoladex. On previous cycles where I've sniffed I've never really had any side effects from the DRing.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lbbm - from what I can gather Ovitrelle is a trigger shot, we are doing that too, apparently its a new protocol at our clinic and not sure why they use it exactly but we are doing it before ET   
Olivia - I'm having gemstone injections too, the needle is mahooosive    I did it last time when I got my BFP so now have it in my head that's the reason why it worked but like you not looking forward to them as last time had a bad reaction and ended up with a very itchy, sore and rashy   
they are looking at transfer the 1st week in june sometime so hopefully wont be DR for too long!!
Bathbelle - very jealous about the implant!!  Great frosties you have too! We also have 4 remaining but are all day 3 and cant even remember how many cells!!

AFM - last pill taken this morning and start jabbing tom!! Just realised i'm actually quite nervous as been such a long time and didn't have a refresher    ah well sure it will be just like riding a bike lol


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,


I hope my FET will be on 17th or 18th June. 


Bathbelle, congrats with DS and all the frosties. I have one blast left, really hope it will survive. Looks like we are having FET 2-3 days apart! 


Charlie, good luck with injections tom! 


XXX


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

auto correct put gemstone, meant gestone lol


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ladies
Can I join you?
I started DR on Monday (suprecur injections) and have 3 blasts in the freezer.  Despite the fact we have 2 dcs already I feel sick with nerves atm. It doesn't help that since our last successful icsi treatment we've moved house so I have to travel quite a long way for my scans. 
I'm so impatient for af to arrive!
I'll go back and read the rest of the thread properly now...
Good luck to all


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Kaitie

I started DR on Monday as well, I'm Suprecur nasal spray (no real side effects as yet   not too much this time) how are you feeling with the drugs? and I also have 3 in the freezer. 
think we are all in the same boot really anxious and very impatient god and we are only on day 4  ;
xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Kaitie, welcome! Same here - so early and already freaking out..


Charlie, I will be on the same gestone, huge needles, but it helps baby to stay. I hope my hubby will do them for me. He was good last time.


Girls, I think I have been silly.. Does DR starts when you start primulat or when you start sniffing? I started primulat on day 14 last Sunday and will start sniffing Superfact on day 21 next Sunday. Does it mean I start DR next Sunday? I am so confused dot com!


xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Katie and welcome    is this your 1st FET?
Olivia - Im convinced that the gestone helped us get our LO, for our fresh cycle I used pessaries and even thought the whole cycle went perfectly we still ended with a BFN, even the clinic were surprised with the outcome!  I did tons of reading up on stuff and found that gestone helped with bleeding prior to test date and bang BFP    was determined to do it again even though last time was a pain in the butt (no pun intended    ), my hubbie is registered blind so didn't think him doing it would be a very good idea lol so last time I took daily trips to the GP for the nurse to jab me, was fine back then but probably not going to be so easy with a 3yr old in tow so gonna try to do them myself!
I'm not sure about the DR with the primulat    I wouldn't class the pill as DR but not come across primulat before so cant help on that one sorry   

AFM 1st injection done and dusted with out too much drama, like I said just like riding a bike


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done Charlie! I think once u get the first few jabs out the way you won't even think about it next time!! I was soon nervous jabbing on the fresh cycle but got used to it after a few lol (silly scary tho) 
I was reading your profile at the gym of your page and have u thought about your last BFP? Well that was may so maybe may is lucky for you   fingers crossed xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ladies. 

Clarke, I've been suffering with pretty bad headaches although I'm hoping that its just a cold which will disappear soon!!  Do you know the quality of your frosties? Mine are 5bb, 4bb and 3bb although I have no idea what what that means. Dc2 was 5aa which was the runaway leader at the time!

Olivia, when I did 'full' ivf I thought that dr officially began when I started sniffing although the ocp was part of the process. Once I stopped taking the pill it only took 2 days for af to arrive so it went much faster than my current down regging. 

Charlie - yes this is my first fet, I'm especially nervous about it as if our frosties don't work out I'm not sure if we'll do ivf/icsi again. I know we're super lucky to have 2 already but it will feel so final if these don't work out


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Katie I was the same last FET severe headaches couldn't move with them about 1week into it!!   its not like that this time!!! 
I can't remember the grades but two are top quality and one just below which is good because my last fet the quality wasn't that good and although I had a chemical pregnancy it did result in a pregnancy so   it sticks good this time! 
Your quality is brilliant    
Xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - yeah we had thought about the fact we are cycling pretty much the same time as last time    lets hope May is lucky for all of us   
Kaitie - so do you already have twins or was it 2 separate?  We are in the same situation, there is no way we can afford a full cycle and to be honest im not sure I could put myself and our family through that again so guessing this will be our last shot as sure they will have to defrost all 4 frosties but I feel ok with that at the mo, not sure how I will feel if it ends in BFN though  

Well last night af showed up!!! Was only spotting last night but full flow this am, I only had my last pill on Wed and first injection yesterday, im sure it took far longer last time so a bit confused   oh well can only be a good thing   

Hope everyones headaches are easing!


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Charlie

I have two separate kids. One from clomid and one ivf/icsi. I think our clinic will defrost our frosties one by one so hopefully we'll be able to have at least one more shot at FET if we're not successful this time.  I'm very jealous of your af!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Charlie, congrats with af, you are almost there! I am very excited for you! I agree about gemstone, it works!
I am in the similar situation girls, this is my last chance to get another baby. Really hope we all get BFP!      


Not sure about the quality if my blast, planning to call the embryologist next week. I think it is ab or ba, not sure what it means! 


Xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kaitie - our frosties are batched in 2 tubes with 2 in each so they will have to defrost 2 at a time, with thaw rates not being great I assume they will have to defrost all to get decent ones, they have also said the embryologist may want to defrost them all and try to take them on the blasts but not sure how I feel about that, must admit I am a little concerned about getting to ET and not having anything to transfer    Its great you have had so much luck with your tx! 
Think that will be the one and only time anyone on here says they are jealous of af showing up


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Olivia, With blast grading I was told one letter refers to the compactness (is that a word ??) of the cells and the other the number of cells. 

Charlie, If they defrost all 4 to culture them on, if there are any left over after transfer can they not refreeze them? I have a refrozen one.

AFM - I'm off to Spain for a week in the ealry hours of tomorrow morning so I won't be around for a while. Have a good week everyone


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bathbelle - have thought about refreezing but not sure if our clinic does it, will have to ask when I go for scan on Mon. Have a fab time away!

Can you believe it, now hot flushes and headaches have started too!!! Looks like im gonna suffer through this tx    feeling sorry for myself already!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathbelle, thanks! Have a lovely time in Spain!


Charlie, stay strong hun, will be joining you soon with headaches and flushes   it will be worth in the end! 


Girls, how many scans are you getting before the transfer? I think I get 3


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Olivia, just don't remember things happening so quickly last time!  I'm booking in for 2 scans but also pencilled in for a 3rd, I guess it depends on how things go but I would certainly be happy with just the 2!!!!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bathbelle have a great holiday!!  

Olivia I have just received my first appt for my baseline scan which is the 29th, so if I think all good with this one and if I get my AF the its one more before my transfer!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning girls, I started sniffing yesterday and already feeling sick. 
Headache and spinning head 

Of dear, I hope it is just a body adjustment to a new drug. Hope AF starts next Monday. 

Xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia - how you feeling today?  My headaches are a    at the moment, not blinding ones just constant all day, hope AF turns up on time!
Clark/Kaitie - hows things with you?
Had my scan today and all good, lining at 2.4mm so thinned nicely and ovaries clear so onto Climaval now too and just waiting for next scan a week on Wed.  Hopefully the HRT will start to counteract the sweats and headaches!!


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ladies

Charlie - good news on the hrt front, you're our ground breaker!
All good here. I'm waiting for af, got a bit of backache so hopefully won't be long
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls, well I've not had any symptoms as yet fingers crossed tit stays this way!! Got my baseline scan 29th!
I'm not sure when my af is meant arrive? Do any of you know I'm 1 weel into dr? Xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - I would have thought af should have arrived by the time you have your baseline, I know you are sniffing rather than injecting so don't know if that makes a difference to how long af takes to come


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, in saying that that's when it is meant to but just wasn't sure if before or not! God ur think after 3 goes I'd knew but I think I must block all the cycles out because I can't remember ae thing!! Ivf syndrome I think!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Charlie, good news about the scan! My headaches are like yours - dull and constant. I try to drink lots of water but it doesn't make any difference  

Clark, baseline scan should be done on day 1-4 of your cycle I think. My scan should be on 28 or 29 as well. Fingers crossed it is going to be ok. 

I am worried I am not really doing anything yet - no special diet or supplements apart from pregnantcare. 
Somebody said tomato juice helps with something, have you heard anything?


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Im the same Clark, I cant remember anything that happened last time in fact im thinking about going through my old diary   

I haven't changed anything yet either Olivia, the only thing im doing is taking folic acid, I feel so relaxed about this cycle its unreal!  Cant say I remember anything about tomato juice   

Only a week to go until your scans guys!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Charlie its torture isn't it!?!  

1 week to go and feeling anxious but hopefully I'll be fine after my scan as I go for my first acupuncture session so that should chill me out a little. 

I can't believe how much I'm thinking about this cycle I actually can't get it out of my head its driving me mad, I'm at work (which I thought would help) but I'm ivf mad at the moment!!  Anyone else the same?


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - i'm totally the other way, I have to put reminders in my phone to inject and take meds    think its cause i'm so busy running around after a very active 3yr old which i'm eternally grateful for!  
Think i'm having a bit of IF guilt today, I feel guilty every time I mention my daughter on this and other sites, no one makes me feel this way just me, I just so want every other woman that's suffered to be blessed with what I have


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't be silly Charlie wer all so pleased you can speak abt your daughter our time will come xx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Clark, think i'm just having a bit of a down day, think the meds have finally started to affect my emotions!    Just blew up at DH for digging up my peas even though he had taken A outside so I could have an hours sleep


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

I know what you mean, even though I've had no side effects my emotions are everywhere, cracking up at DP for everything bless them but I'm lucky he's so understanding


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, Charlie, I am all over the place! One day I am optimistic and hopeful and another I am sure it wouldn't work and want to give up. I am feeling truly blessed with two kids and almost feel guilty trying for third.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia - could have written that post myself!!!!

Just had our invoice through from the pharmacy    eek to be honest was expecting it to be a lot more but when I saw the price of the gestone and added up what it will cost if this tx does work and I have to be on it for 3 months again I nearly fell off my chair!!!


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm back from my hollibobs.  Had a lovely relaxing time  

How's everyone getting on? 

I finished the norethisterone on Friday so am expecting AF any day now, once here I'll book in my baseline scan 

xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Girls hows everyone? 

Hi Bathbelle, that's great you had a relaxing time, we really need that going through this!! 

Still no symptoms so far   it stays that way!

well I started my af on Wednesday there and have baseline scan this Wednesday so think I'm on track..  everything goes smoothly. 

xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

* haha meant side affects lol,,, xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Argh. No af for me 14days after starting suprecur. I've left a message at the clinic so hopefully they'll get back today.  Good luck to everyone having their baseline scans.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

KaitieT - Just had a quick google and it looks like its not unusual for af to take a while to appear but also some women don't respond to it so probably best for your clinic to get you in for a scan!  Are they open with it being bank hol?  Hope they are and get back to you soon! 

Bathbelle - Glad you had a good hol feel like I could do with one myself!  Hope af arrives on time!

Clark - very jealous you haven't had any side effects!! I have scan on Wed too, good luck with yours!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

KaitieT if I remember correctly my af took ages to arrive and I was very worried but my clinic said that we all react differently to the drugs and you just have to stay on the suprecur fr a little longer!!  so don't worry  

Good luck with yours too Charlie, let me know how you get on


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Charlie, Clark - good luck for tomorrow, hope scans go smoothly  

Bathbelle, glad you feel more relaxed! I went away for long weekend and feeling refreshed now too! Hope it makes a difference.

Katie, same here!!! Waiting for AF, but nothing at the moment! How annoying  
Will call a clinic tomorrow if still no sign of it!

Olivia xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hurrah. It's here!  Baseline scan booked for the 30th. I was getting worried that I'd be stuck on this phase forever!
Good luck Charlie and clark with your scans


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kaitie - yeah     great news!!!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie, great news!  

Girls, who is on Buserelin? How long before AF comes? Going to call the clinic today, I am freaking out. AF is 4 days late!!   I don't remember any problems last time..


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia - I was on Buserelin and af arrived within 2 days of starting!!  Think that's pretty quick though!  I don't think you need to go on when you are due as the drugs completely take over your normal cycle, if you are worried hun give your clinic a call, after all that's what we pay them for


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Olivia. For me af arrived 14 days after I started taking buserelin. I have an irregular cycle so can't say how late it was. When I phoned the clinic they said that some times buserelin does delay things and if my period was 10 days late they would call me in for a scan to see what was going on.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh poo, just got back from clinic and lining is already at 11mm!!!!  Everything has been pushed forward a few days and now having ET on Mon!  Feeling a little weird at the mo as wasn't expecting it all to happen just yet!  Got to have Pregnyl tomorrow evening and start Gestone Sat (Fri is my injection free day   )  I'm guessing OTD will be around 17th June   

Clark - hope your scan went well!!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's good news Charlie  

That's me back from clinic as well, all went well no activity in the ovaries and lining thin so start on tablets tomz twice a day nurse said prob get quite sick on them!! Not looking forward to that   next appt 13th to check if lining has thickened up!! 
Spoke to the embryologist as well and he said I have 3 embryos in storage 1- 4a 1-3a and 1-2a so all good quality   he's going to thaw the top two first and if all goes well implant them and if not then the other   they thaw good!! 

We're quite excited this time as the last time we got the BFP with the FET the embryos were Ee quality (a being the best e the worst) so hoping that with these quality embryos the stick!!! 

I also had my first acupuncture session tonight found it very relaxing got another session Monday then Wednesday! Can't wait ha 

Soz for the long post just feeling very positive tonight   

Xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Charlie, wow things are moving fast!   all goes well on Monday  

Clark, good news too and lovely embies indeed! Hope acupuncture helps to thicken the lining.

I had a session of acupuncture today as well, mostly to get things going. The guy who did it said my AF should arrive in 1-2 days but I am not so optimistic!

It has been 10 days since I started Buserelin.. Boo!! 

Katie, good luck for tomorrow's scan! 

Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Olivia, I hope your acupuncture helps   xx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

hi ladies

Wow charlie you're a fast mover!  Do you know how/if the ET process differs from a fresh cycle?
Clark - glad you're feeling positive! I had a burst of optimism yesterday, although I don't want to get my hopes up I find that time goes faster when I positive rather than downbeat!
Olivia - any sign of af yet?

Had our baseline scan today, all good to go with the progenova. We'll wait and see...


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - what tablets are you going to be on hun?  I was on an HRT tablet and didn't feel bad at all so hope its the same for you!   
Kaitie - ET is completely the same for FET or fresh, only difference between the cycles is the stims, trigger and EC (although i'm actually doing a trigger this time!    ) you do go onto HRT as well which thickens the womb lining ready for ET, anyway as far as Im aware they are the only differences!  Good luck on the prognova, I was on that last time when I got my BFP   

Olivia - Hope that damn witch arrives soon!!!!

Bathbelle - any sign of af yet?

AFM - Took pregnyl tonight, brought back a lot of memories and not great ones    remember being paranoid about getting the timing right (down to the second!) and worried about spilling some, we even had a tray covered in tin foil in case any got spilt lol 
well jab free day tomorrow so belly gets a break but Sat comes the HUGE needles for the gestone so   gets its turn   

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Morning,

Charlie, Fab news about your lovely thick lining and having your ET brought forward, how exciting  Enjoy your drug free day today.

Kaitie, Great news that you can start on the progynova, when do you take your first tablet? 

Clark, Sounds as though you have some lovely embryos waiting for you  

Olivia, Any sign of AF?

AFM - Well AF arrived on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning as expected so I was booked in for my baseline scan yesterday ...... however..... while I was on holiday last week, my (.)(.) started leaking milk   so I mentioned this to the nurse when I phoned to book my scan and she said that she wanted to speak to the consultant about it and would do first thing in the morning. Anyway I called them 1/2 hour before my scan was due yesterday but the nurse hadn't managed to speak to the consultant so my scan was cancelled   I'm waiting for a call this morning to see how we are going to proceed but the way the nurse was talking it looks as though this FET will be cancelled


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh bathbelle must be so worrying for you waiting for the call!  I hope they don't cancel on you, have they not given you any idea what may have caused the leaking?  A bit crap they haven't got straight back to you    
  for the call


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

hey all, 

Charlie I'm on Progynova 6mg first week then 8mg second week! is that what you were on?  how were you on them? you'll be fine charlie xx  

Bathbelle, that's not so good I hope they sort it out quick for you and you can do your FET, I'll be thinking of you xx  

Hi kaitie and Olivia, how are you doing? xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - I was on Progynova for the last FET although don't know what the dosage was, this time i'm on Climaval (which is the same thing just different name I think) and on 2mg, 3 tablets a day for first few days now 4 tablets a day so equates to starting on 6mg per day going up to 8mg a day too or are you taking 2 6mg tablets?  I have felt totally fine on it, not sick at all!  All it is is HRT that they give to women with menopause or has hysterectomy so they wouldn't give it them if it made them sick    I'm sure you will be fine   

Still waiting for the call to say what time ET will be on Mon, getting pretty annoyed they haven't got back to us yet!!!


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls, I've just had the call from my clinic to say that tx has been cancelled   They want me to have a couple of blood tests to see if they can determine why I'm lactating but they suspect its as a result of my recent miscarriage   I'm also sufferring really bad indigestion so my body obviously still thinks it's pregnant   The consultant wants to see me on 18th June so   he gives me the go ahead to have treatment asap.  Good luck to you all


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Charlie, I'm on 3mg in the morning 3mg at night for the first week, then go on to 4mg in the morning then 4mg at night,   i'll be fine, the nurse did say that some people are sick on them, feel fine just now so hope it stays this way!! this is a new protocol my clinic has started and they said their having good success with it!! Did you say you got your BFP on this protocol?... if so what else were you doing, like did you have acupuncture and eat brazil nuts??   xx

So sorry to here that Bathbelle   hope they get everything sorted so you can start again   xx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh bathbelle. So sorry to hear that. Just seen how much you went through to get your ds. It so unfair really. Thinking of you today


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bathbelle  - so sorry to hear they cancelled    hope you get some answers soon   

Clark - I did get the BFP while on prognova but not sure what the dosage was back then.  To be honest I didn't do anything special that cycle!  For our fresh cycle I did absolutely everything anyone has ever recommended and ended in BFN, for the 1st FET I was so sceptical of it working I just carried on as normal, I was even redecorating our flat during the 2ww, we were so convinced it hadn't worked because during the last few days of 2ww I had raging PMT and DH was convinced it hadn't worked so was quite a shock when we got the BFP!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Charlie, it goes to show you just never know, think it may just be luck, as on here women have got pregnant with low grade embryos and not with great quality!! Hope this time it's lucky!! 
Did you get the call to let you know what time your ET is on Monday?xx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark - I wish I had the magic answer to why sometimes it works and other times it doesn't, heres hoping it is the lucky time this time    

Finally got the call from the clinic after calling them and leaving a message, got to be there at 12.30 for 1pm transfer   

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aw ano me too charlie, Good luck on Monday, I'm sure everything will so smoothly, xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

I am sorry I haven't logged in for a while..

Charlie, good luck for Monday, will be crossing my fingers for you! How are you finding progesterone  injections?

Clark, how are you feeling in Prognova? I was on it last time and got BFP. But don't remember the dose. 

Bathbelle, so sorry to hear about the cancellation. I hope you get your answers and will be back here next month. 

Kaitie, how is it going? How are you feeling on Prognova?

AFM - called the clinic on Thursday and they wanted to scan me on Friday to see what is going on. Nothing major but found a cyst that can be still producing hormones. Then AF started yesterday!!!!! So baseline is on Monday but they want to see that cyst gone.. I am worried I wouldn't be able to start the treatment  

Feeling down, everything has started wrong on this cycle.. No AF and now the cyst. Well, we will see on Monday.. Not long to wait. 

Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia, I'm feeling great through this full treatment, no side effects on the prognova (yet) hope it stays like this!!!  
Olivia hopefully the cyst is gone by Monday and now that you have you AF it probably has got rid of the cyst and you'll be able to start treatment? Try and not worry about it (easier said than done) I know, but think positive, they say it helps  

Let us know how you get on tomz xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia - Great that af started, that can only be a good thing right?!? Lets hope that darn cyst makes a quick disappearance!! Lets hope a bad start equals a good ending      Gestone injections have been a pain in the    literally!! I was super paranoid about the 1st one and think I tensed at the wrong moment so have been hobbling a bit since yesterday but the one today went much better.
Cant quite believe I have transfer tomorrow,    we have a good thaw, gonna call clinic before we go to hopefully find out.

When does everyone have their next scan/appointments?


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

I just had a scan and I am back on truck. No cyst and lining is thin   

Next scan is next Monday 10th! 

Charlie, I am not looking forward to "pain in the bum" injections! 

Xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ladeez! 

Fantastic news Olivia! It took us a while to get going but now we're racing ahead!

Charlie - Fingers crossed for your thaw and transfer v

Clarke - hope all is well with you. 

My next scan is the 11th to see if my lining is thick enough to go ahead with transfer 7 days later

Good luck to all.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaitie, I should be just couple of days behind you. Yey, bring it on! Hope lining is building up    


Charlie, how did it go? Thinking of you


Xxxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys 
Sorry I didn't update yesterday but was feeling a little down about the whole situation.  We has to defrost all of our frosties to get some to put back however they were pretty poor quality ones that we had put back (one 2 cell and one 3 cell).  I think the finality of it all hit me like a ton of bricks, this is our last chance for a sibling as there is no way we could afford a fresh cycle and I really wouldn't want to put my body through all of it again as it wouldn't be fair on my family.  Feeling pretty disheartened but just have to get through these next 2 weeks and then go from there.

Olivia - brilliant news about your lining and the cyst!!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Charlie, you are a PUPO!! Your embies didn't die and you managed to do a transfer, they can't be that bad hun  

I know it is hard to stay positive but you read so many stories when poor embryos produce perfect babies.. It is not over yet. 

Did they say what are the chances? 

 it is going to work.. You at home or at work?

Xxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations on being pupo charlie. Your embies are in the safest place possible. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for your support guys it really does mean a lot.  I had forgotten about being PUPO    makes me feel good.
They didn't really give us any indication of chance of success but the embryologist just looked really disappointed.

I'm really lucky that at the moment I don't have to work (full time mum and husbands carer) so been resting up lots and DH has been great entertaining LO.

Thanks again, I love this site the support is incredible


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Morning Girls 

My Ipad has broken so haven't been on this for a few days!!

Charlie congratulations on PUPO   and I completely echo what Olivia said they must be good quality to be frozen then survive the thaw!!   you get the result you want xx

Brilliant there is no cyst Olivia that's great news   

Kaitie I'm good thanks, how's u??

I start taking the higher doze of progynova tomorrow   that goes well, then have my scan on 13th to see if this lining is nice and think!!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, welcome back! When do you think you start your progesterone injections? 

Charlie, are you feeling anything? Cramps? 

Kaitie, how are you?

AFM - nothing to report.. 6g of prognova a day, still sniffing as well. Scans are on 10th and 13th. Just had an acupuncture done to help with lining. Hope it is working..

Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia, I just had acupuncture as well getting it twice a week until result, I'm loving it!  how you finding it?
Well I am still sniffing too and start on 8mg progynova (currently on 6 a day) then I have scan on 13th to check lining then they'll start thawing the day after! Eek scary lol 
They have given me 400mg of cyclogest pessaries, ive ask them if I can get another type of progesterone so will find out next week!! 

When do you start progesterone?xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry girls meant to ask how are you all doing? Hope all is well? Xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Clark, I start progesterone on 13th if all goes well. I think I have to be on it for 5-6 days before the transfer.. 

Acupuncture rocks! I feel like I had a night sleep after every session   

Girls, silly question - do you have sex during the treatment? Not sure if it is a good idea just before the transfer but what about during down reg or building up the lining?   

Xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey Clark how you doing on the progynova?
Olivia - not really feeling anything!  Had a couple of twinges but seem too high up to be uterus    boobs are starting to get a little tender but I assume that's just the hormones oh and been a bit unstable too lol yelled at some woman on the beach - our dog sent LO flying running into her so I grabbed him by the collar and some random woman shouted at me "there's no need for that! they were only playing" so I ripped her a new   yelling back what had happened totally not like me to shout at stranger in public!!   

I only started progesterone 2 days before transfer I'm sure I started earlier than that last time!!  

I think they advise you to use protection during DR and I have heard of BFP's while DR apart from that I think you are fine but could be wrong


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi guys

Hope you're all doing well.  This lovely weather is definitely keeping me and the dcs occupied - nice to be distracted from all this! I'm ok, although one of my boobs is so tender I can hardly touch it.  

Olivia - my next scan is on the 11th and I'll start taking progesterone after that if the lining's thick enough, otherwise go back in another 2 days.  

Hope everyone else is well.  Feels like we're all in a waiting stage at the moment and next week there'll be more action!  When is your OTD charlie?


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls yes out enjoying this weather I've took a few days off work to soak it up, DF is making BBQ as I speak!! 

Olivia I've heard sex the night before you go for transfer is meant to be good?! Something to do with the blood flow to your uterus?!? I'm going to try it anyway lol  

Charlie still fine on the progynova so far!! haha saying that I'm totally agitated short tempered lol,, xx Charlie when is your official ODT? If ur anything like I was ul b analysing every twinge and symptom  

Yes your right Katie fell like wer stuck in limbo just now, 4 of my closest friends are away to ibiza next week for one of their hen duos!! So jealous   and to make it worse my uncle is working there at moment!! Aw hope all will be worth it!! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

OTD is Mon 17th although I think I may test until 19th as last time I didn't get a definite positive until 16dpt (clinic have changed OTD from 16 days to 14 days    )  as for symptoms have tried not to think about them too much, I know pretty much all of them are caused by the progesterone anyway but today woke up with some af like feelings   
Hope everyone is well, anyone know how Bathbelle is doing?


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

How are you girls? Clark, is it your scan tomorrow?

I had my scan today, all is ok. Another scan and probably progesterone injections start on 13th.. I think if all ok ET on tues 18th. Properly scared now..

Katie, you start injections on 13th as well?

Charlie, are you feeling anything?    For your BFP!

Xxxxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all

Olivia, does that mean everything's progressing ok?

I have a scan tomorrow so will report back. The plan is to start progesterone on Wednesday.  I'll have cyclogest pessaries not injections (pleased about this as fed up of suprecur injections now!). 

Clarke, is your next scan tomorrow as well?


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

My scan is Thursday Girls so hopefully my lining is thickening up nicely!! 

Kaitie good luck with your scan today hope all goes well xx  

That's good Olivia, so I take it we have to start on progesterone for a few days before transfer?? I can't remember doing that the last time?!?!   soooo forgetful. 

Charlie how you feeling?? any symptoms yet??xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck with a scan Katie!

Yes, lining is getting thicker but they want to check it again on Thursday. I will have to do progesterone injections from Thursday and gel as well. I think I am naturally low in progesterone and miscarried before.. So i am getting a horse dose of it this time  

Xxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi there. 
My scan went well, my lining was 10mm and i started cyclogest this morning (mouse dose for me although my size is more comparable to a horse). Transfer booked for next Tuesday. 

Good luck Clarke and Olivia for your scans tomorrow. 

Hope the dreaded wait isn't dragging you down Charlie


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats good Kaitie   how my embryos do you have in storage??xx

I'm feeling really really tired and very nauseas now    can't wait to stop these drugs and move on to next stage (feeling really sorry for myself today lol!!)

Hope everyone else is doing good  

xxxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey everyone
Well the 2ww seems to have really slowed down now, not been having any symptoms that couldn't also be put down to the progesterone so not overly hopeful for a positive outcome but stranger things have happened!!

Olivia - good luck with your injection tomorrow, are you doing them yourself?

Kaitie - great lining!! Good luck for Tues!!

Clark - it does really get you down at times I know, chin up girl, i'm sure things will really start moving along soon


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girls,

Kaitie, great lining! Looks like we will have a transfer on the same day! Are you going for one or two? Blasts or day 3? I have just one day 6 embryo, really hope it will survive and We will be PUPO on Tuesday!

Charlie, DH is getting trained on injections tomorrow at the clinic and I hope he will do them most of the time ( he did last time) it makes him feel more involved  

Clark, I am feeling really down now too and stupidly I keep reading about survival rate of blasts on the net that is depressing  I blame hormones! Good luck with a scan tomorrow!

Will let you all tomorrow how my scan went.. Lots of love


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

We have 3 blasts in the freezer one day 5 and 2 day 6. I think the plan is to put the day 5 3bb one back. I'm going to try and speak to an embryologist though, just to confirm. I keep researching survival rates etc and making myself nervous as well Olivia.  We've just got to trust the professionals though...


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Good luck with the scans today


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls 

Scan went well today lining nice and thick, transfer set for Thursday 20th gni thaw the two best blasts first n if well transfer them!! Feeling really nervous now!!

How did u get on today Olivia?xxx

How's everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girls,


Great news Clark!      For Thursday! Are you doing acupuncture just before and after the transfer? The IVF protocol? 


All went well today too, lining is good and transfer is on Tuesday 18th. Had my first injection today, wasn't too painful. I am very scared now... Please survive my only embie   


Charlie, did you have a sneaky test yet? 


Xxxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

HI Olivia, great news about your transfer,, so we will be testing around the same time!! Will you hold out until the 14 days or will you test day 9?? Like me....  

What is the ivf protocol,, I have to phone the acupuncturist today to book??


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, the protocol is a special rules the acupuncturist is following before and after the transfer - I am not sure exactly where they put the needles but it suppose to help implantation.  

Every acupuncturist specialising in IVF would know what to do so don't worry! Xxxx

P.s. I am not sure about the testing yet, I may not get to PUPO stage..


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Olivia I just called the acupuncturist and i have a session Wednesday night (before transfer) and Thursday afternoon (after transfer) so hopefully that works!!

I try and not think about the thaw and just think that it is going to work..helps me!! 

My last embryos were really rubbish grade and they all survived the thaw so if they can then hopefully with these great quality they'll survive, well thats how I look at it!! maybe wishing thinking but it helps... PMA xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls, take it everyone is enjoying the good weather been quiet on here!! 

Charlie how are you did you test today? hope all is well  

Good Luck tomorrow Olivia hope all goes well, will be thinking about you    

Kaitie is your transfer tomorrow too?


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

here ladies so doing my crying today, tomorrow is curry and get hammered night after that its pick myself up, dust myself down and move on.  Not sure where I belong anymore   

Good luck to all of you on this cruel journey, I know I'm already blessed and hope you all get your blessing too


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aw Charlile I'm so sorry to hear that, hope you get through this and can move on to the next chapter what ever that may be!   

Enjoy your curry and drinks tonight xxxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Charlie, so sorry to hear that  

Your plan sounds perfect. I already told DH if embie doesn't survive tomorrow I will get hammered tomorrow and for the rest of the week.. 

Katie, good luck for tomorrow. 

Clark, 2 more days until PUPO hun. Are you feeling excited?  

Xxxxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

So sorry Charlie. Get hammered and have lots of lovely snuggles with your dd. 

Good luck tomorrow Olivia


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes Olivia quite nervous now, feeling really crap the last few days very tired and feeling sick after everything I eat!! Two more days at work then off for 11 days, can't wait for that plan to sleep most of it lol xx

How are you feeling about tomz? Have u took time off work?

Kaitie how are u?xx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm good thanks clarke. A bit nervous about tomorrow and dreading the 2ww (assuming we get that far). Dh has the day off work to look after the dcs so will have a pretty lazy day really. Might go shopping as a distraction technique!


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Olivia and Kaitie - Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck for today


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck for today girls!!   all goes well for you both.


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Charlie, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time   Extra big squeezes for Amelia   

Olivia and Kaitie, Good luck for today xxx

Clark, Good luck for Thursday xx

AFM - Appointment with my consultant this arvo, really hoping he gives me the go ahead to start the FET again asap.


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good Luck this afternoon Bathbelle


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for good wishes girls! All went well today, one last blast on board. In bed now, feeling tired. Very emotional day waiting for de frost results and seeing a picture of little embie.. Just hope it sticks..


I was checking 2ww June forum and there are no BFP there from FET at all.. So sad.. Are our chances so little?


Katie, how did it go Hun?


Bath belle, welcome back! Hope u get ok to start again xx


Clark, have fun on acu tomorrow.. Xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great Olivia, just rest now, so what date has ur clinic given u for otd?

Ano I was looking on there as well ßo sad  

Hopefully we get our wishes girls just got to keep thinking positive eh!!


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes ladies. 

All went well today. One blast on board. Unfortunately the first one they thawed didn't survive meaning we'll just have one left if we need to try again.  I felt slightly down after the transfer, think it was all a bit overwhelming. 

Olivia - really pleased your emby made it. My otd is 28 June is yours the same? 
Clarke - good luck for Thursday
Bathbelle - hope your doc gave you the green light to start again


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

My OTD is 4 July! 16 days after the transfer. I feel nothing    Kaitie, what about you? Glad all went well. Did you get day 5 on board? 


At home today and tomorrow, took time off work..     He/she is snuggling in 


Xxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, god luck today! Hope all goes well     xxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Good luck Clarke


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls all went well today they thawed the first two best quality embryos and they survived   so got two hopefully snuggling in tight!! OTD is the 4th but there's no way al hold out until then   

Just getting ready to go for some Acupunture 

Hope everyone else is good xxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done Clark!   Did they stay the same grade or expanded a little?

Would you want to have twins?  

I may test on 28th with Kaitie  Still no symptoms. On my way to get bloods done for progesterone levels

Xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Olivia, 1 thawed 100% and 1 thawed 60% so he said ones about Aa and Ab so hopefully these are wee fighters!!
Twins won't bother us we would love anything xx
Good luck with the progesterone, I don't get offered that?!? Lol xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Great news Clarke.  100% thawed is really good isn't it?
Now we all have to wait patiently!
I've had a difficult day today and have been looking up details of the clinics which are much closer to home if we have to do through the whole ivf process again.  Ho-hum...


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea great news kaitie! So pleased  

There are going to be difficult days just pop on here and have a rant we'll listen  

When are you girls going to test are you going to wait until OTD?

Xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think 29-30 weekend is good for testing.. In case it is negative I can cry, get hammered and then get myself together before facing work on Monday. 


What do you girls think? Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Olivîa wer going to test sat 29th, two weeks is far to long xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

How's you's doing girls any symptoms yet?xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girls, I have no symptoms.. No cramps or feeling sick.. Nothing. So not having much hope to be honest. Feeling really down. I know it is early but both times I was pregnant I knew that after the first week. I was really sick! This time it is nothing  

Hope you are having a better luck!

Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Olivia I have no symptoms either, feeling really low but trying to keep hope as I've read that not everyone gets symptoms on their 2ww,   this is working!! Xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ladies. 
No symptoms here either. Trying not to read much into it. 
Olivia - surely with twins you would have felt much rougher than with a single singleton?
I have been feeling poorly with toothache though and am having a replacement filling tomorrow.  It would be nice to be spending money on something slightly more fun/relaxing than ivf & dental treatment...
Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining, im also due to test the 4th july and it seem ages away lol, i had 2 blasts put back and really hoping these stay put , my first fresh cycle ended in miscarage at 7 weeks  dont really no the difference in sucsess rates between fresh and frozen but my fingers r crossed for all ov us x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear abt your m/c bexar! Every clinic is diff for success rates!! 

How are you feeling have u had any symptoms yet? Will u hold out until the 4th to test?xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome bexar, sorry for your miscarriage - what a sh**** thing to happen. 
I did a pg test this morning (6 days post transfer). It was negative, I know it was too early to do it and its made me feel a bit crap. Wish I was more patient...


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey clarke1234 not really any symptoms yet apart from boobs are a bit sore lol av got a sore throte as well dunno what thats about ha ha i dont think i can hold out till the 4th lol, and katiet my first cycle i tested 8dpt and was negative then tested again 9dpt and was positive and continued to get darker from there so a duno what to do ha ha clarke1234 have u had any symptoms? And when r u gunna test x x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

How long did everyone rest for after transfer? And what medication is everybody on X x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey kaitie think it's a little early yet,, I would hold until until Friday at least, I'm going to test sat!! No symptoms for me although I can't sleep at night even tho I'm going to bed tiered!! And no appetite no sure if these have anything to do with it

Bexar I'm on 8mg of progynova and 3 shots of 400mg of clcyogest a day!! 

Feeling quite crap that I dnt have any symtoms wish I had something!! 

Xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bexar my clinic said rest is not ideal as you need the blood flow to ur uterus, I have just been taking it easy!!

Kaitie are you still getting acupuncture I dnt know when to get it next had it the night before and after transfer??xxc


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah i rested day of transfer then just been taking it easy, even tho i am paranoid daft stuff like bending down or geting out of bed will affect it ha ha im on climival 4x a day and progesterone suppositories 2x a day and also hospital 3x a week for progesterone shots x x think i mite test saturday


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome Bexar! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.. I have a similar story - miscarriage after the fresh cycle but then twins after fet! I am the same as Kaitie - 6dpt today and no symptoms. 

Kaitie, it is definitely too early. I wanted to test this morning too but couldn't face work if it is negative. And I am sure it will be because hcg makes you feel sick    You are right about the twin pregnancy and twins but when I was pregnant first time it was a single pregnancy and I felt cramps all the time, was lightheaded and sick. I find it hard to keep positive  

Clark, I will do acupuncture this week, about a week after the transfer. That what they recommended  

U am on progesterone gel Crinone and progesterone injections prontogest. I am naturally low and need a lot   
Thanks do much for your support girls, your posts always make me feel better  
Xxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Olivia wow twins after ft thats brill, i had a single blast with my fresh cycle and this time i had 2 blasts with them been frozen, im not very hopeful with it been a frozen cycle but ur story has just put a smile on my face  hope your well , what did you do rest wise when u got your bfp? X x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Rest a day or two at home nothing else! I think it is just luck! 

Hope we all are going to be lucky this cycle


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah i had my transfer friday i chilled for rest of day and also saturday as well but now back to normal doin light house work ect, yeah i hope we all are lucky to  x x x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

When are you due to test? X


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Olivia ive booked my acupuncture for wed!! 
Had a few cramps today (tmi) it's like u need the toilet like a rumbling in my tummy? Anyone experience?xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah olivia im exactly the same today, feels like little bubbles its wierd and had a little bit of discharge today as well sorry tmi lol x x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry that was for clarke not olivia its because i read your post and says olivia ha ha ha x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, cramps could be a good sign.. Like a period cramps? 

Bexar, what kind of discharge? I had a clear fluid but thought it may be just side effect of the gel I am taking..
My OTD is 4 July too but my clinic makes me to wait 16 days after the transfer  
I will test on weekend.. 

Anybody very tired? I am falling asleep on the train. Not good for Monday! 

Xxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi olivia, its just a creamy discharge but i did get it last time as well so not really worried  im ssoooo tired got no energy at all , where are u from olivia? They have told me to wait till 4th but its ages away everyone seems to be testing at weekend lol av been having quite a few cramps today tho so duno whats goin on lol x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea it's like mild period pain I dnt get them all the day, sorry (tmi) I have been getting yellow discharge?!  Not sure what that could be!! God I wish sat would hurry up now xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Clark1234 yeah i dont get it all day either felt it quite a bit last nite when laid in bed, a wonder when they would implant if they were guna?? Ur lucky u can test sat i have t wait till next thu lol  x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bexar they say they implant between day 3 and 6, also if u had a blast transfer then the hcg level is high enough to detect a pregnancy from day 9, which would b Friday, but I'm going to leave it until sat!! My otd is 4th as well xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So if i had a 5dt on friday they would implant between tue n thu? Ohh a mite test sat then  x x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bexar have a look at this 


From another board, I thought it was interesting. 

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohhhh thankyou hun interesting so by tomorrow implantation should be complete lol  x x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Girls, do you count a transfer day as a 1dpt or 0dpt? Xxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I count day of transfer as odpt x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

You count the day of transfer as 1day xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I defo is 1day as 0 is when it's the blas and when they transfer I should start hatching from that day xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh so the day of transfer is 1dpt? X


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yip Hun it is  xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies! It makes me 8dpt today. so it should show tomorrow if positive? 
I am too scared to test. 
Kaitie, did you test again or waiting for sat? 
I have a sore throat now, what a joy! Are we allowed any meds?

Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohh olivia u testing tom? Will be excited t see ur result and good luck  x x x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girlies, I tested this morning! As expected it is BFN. It sucks. But not surprised.
It is the end of the road for us..  
I will test again on sat and continue my meds until 4 July but there is no hope.
Wishing you BFPs and lots of baby dust    

Xxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Olivia so does that make u 9dpt? When is ur official test date?? X


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, et was on 18th so I am 9dpt today. It's 4 July but I think they miscalculated it, should be 16 days after et xxxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Your still not outa the game, u have a good few days yet before ur due to test i remember with my first cycle intested 7dpt and was negative then i tested 9dpt and it was positive but still faint!! I no how u feel tho iv tested today 5dpt and negative so i feel like poop  x x


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Olivia 
I tested today and got a bfn. My otd is Friday but like you I'm not holding out much hope. My doctors count today as 8 days post transfer so maybe it's not quite as bad as we think.  
Fingers crossed for a miracle


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi katie was urs a 3 or 5dt? And how many embies x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls I tested this morning as well and bfn!! Not holding much hope, I still feel absolutely nothing either xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is madness! None of us got BFP?? We are all young and have best blasts in! The official success rate is 50% or similar, correct? It doesn't make sense.. And Clark and Bexar, you had your symptoms too.. We all need to te-test!


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ano im 5dpt and im gutted that i tested bfn  x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

How's you all feeling today?xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi clarke im feeling very tired and drained today just want the 2ww to be over either way lol hows u feeling? C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Shall we all test again tomorrow? I am very sad today   xxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohhh dont tempt me ha ha x x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bexar, you are not allowed!   you are only 7dpt tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I no i no ha ha ha   still tempting ha ha x


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Olivia. 
I'm sad too. My otd is tomorrow so ill test again. Fingers crossed. Going on holiday next week so that will help. 
Clarke remind me when you're supposed to test.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Kaitie! I will test too.  It is so odd, we had ET on the same day but have OTD 6 days apart! I would want to stop medications tomorrow if bfn but have to follow the protocol and test again on weds! Xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls, my otd is the 4th but I'm gni test on sat!! Good luck tomz, will you's b 9dpt or 10dpt? Xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

No miracle from me - BFN. 

I din't think I can do a fresh cycle with two 3 year olds and working full time. 
Grateful for my boys. But still feeling sad. 

Wishing you all to get BFP this week!!!


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Olivia ur not suppose to test until the 4th right? Try again then it may be late implanters u just never know xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Olivia when is ur otd? X


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Girls I took a test everyday since day 7dpt and they've all been negative!! 
Got up this morning and wiped and had brown stuff and took a test and its positive very faint but positive and came up straight away!!!

Pleases stick little one   xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oooohhhh clarke congrats  how many dpt are you now? X x i last tested 7dpt and was negative so im feeling depresed x x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Became I tested 7 and 8dpt and was bfn never tested yest but today and its bfp!! So there is time!! 
Jut a bit of spotting none now tho!!xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohhhhh great  x x x


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Well done Clarke - really pleased this isn't a completely negative thread! Fingers crossed it sticks


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Early congrats Clark! Well done girl, hope you see the heartbeat soon! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaitie, what is your next move? Another fet? You have two kids like me, correct? I really want another baby but I don't think I can handle a fresh cycle and full time job. Really hard to admit that this is over. Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey thank u, nervously waiting until Thursday praying it sticks!! Pray for my little miracle baby!!! Sorry for your bfn girls xxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Olivia. I have one frozen blast left so we will definitely have another fet cycle although will be a stressful especially as our best frosty didn't make the thaw this time round.  I think if that fails then we will probably have at least one more try at a fresh cycle as I think there's still hope as I would be 36 by then and have been successful before.  My big dilemma is which clinic to use as we're currently at a London clinic as that's where we previously lived and I think the logistics of travelling would be too hard with my existing kids.  So I don't know whether to switch to a new clinic in my new home town or try and sort out a satellite clinic for scan etc. I trust my existing clinic quite a lot so changing would feel like a big step. 

It's hard isn't it. We didn't try our first ivf until my oldest child was at playgroup 5 mornings a week so I had time to relax and wasn't dragging her around appointments. This time round we got going straight away and I've taken dc2 to all my appts (apart from et) coz she's still young and is very placid - This won't last though!  I don't feel like I can hang around now as my age is creeping up. 

This cycle has made me realise how much I want a third child. Hmmm not sure what I'm rambling on about now...
Apologies for all the mistakes on my iPad


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaitie, I completely understand! On one hand it is a trust in doctors and nurses who you already know and on another the practical aspect of travelling for a scan or test every day.. I am in the similar position - I can't work full time and travel every day to my clinic if I decide to do a fresh cycle. Another London clinic is just 15 min walk from my office and I can do the visits during lunch break.. But I just love my clinic. I think I take some time off and think.


I just turned 37.. Not much time left. The embryo that didn't make it was made when I was 32. What are the chances now? But somehow I think I should have a last try. It is very hard indeed.. 


Keep in touch! We are probably in the same clinic xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Clark, are you feeling sick yet? 
Bexar, any symptoms? 

Xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Olivia yea I'm feeling nauseas I was sick last ngt after a cup if tea (first cup of tea I've had during treatment) 
My (.)(.) are also sore and nipples massive  and veiny lol

I've been taking a test every morning and it seems to b getting darker although still faint!!! 

Really hopes this sticks this time.... 4th time lucky!!

How's everyone getting on?xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck hon! Are you getting bloods done for hcg numbers? So you can suspect twins..

I am testing again on weds to get a closure and move on. Will book a follow up appointment with consultant next week.. Then we will see. Xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well my clinic dnt  offer the blood test but I did go to my doctors on Friday and get it done so will get results on Wednesday!! 

But I do knowsineine that got it at my clinic so I will be asking them for it xxx

Well good luck on Wednesday u just never know!! Xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well girls is official I'm pregnant   we can't believe it this has been a long journey for us but worth it in the end!!

Thank u for ur support and I hope all goes well in the future xxxx


----------



## KaitieT (Jan 9, 2004)

Congrats Clarke. Really happy for you


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations Clark      Wishing you a happy and healthly pregnancy xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done hon, sooooooooo pleased for you!! Lots of love xxxx


----------

